# Whitehaugh Mausoleum, Aberdeenshire - July 2009



## lost (Jul 27, 2009)

This place is incredibly difficult to find! I had to rely on grid co-ordinates from the BaR website to find it properly. As you can see, it's very overgrown





Forgotten gates





Once beyond the gates, all I could see was darkness. A modern spruce plantation has starved the area of light.





There you are





Although very well built, the structure is starting to collapse after several decades of neglect





I'm not sure if bodies are still interred here, but this was the only obviously disturbed and emptied grave





The mausoleum is very trashed





I had to go a bit nuts with the HDR because of the strange light in here, sorry!




















These security cows did get a bit tetchy when I got close to them


----------



## HypoBoy (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, loving that place. Nice find, though it's a shame to see it so trashed. Just wish there was more stuff like that round these parts!



lost said:


> I had to rely on grid co-ordinates from the BaR website to find it properly.



Excuse my ignorance, but what's BaR?


----------



## clebby (Jul 27, 2009)

I enjoyed this a lot, nice one.


----------



## clebby (Jul 27, 2009)

lost said:


> ...and I love this one. Very Saw III!


----------



## freebird (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice little, well hidden find! Well done.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 28, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what's BaR?


Buildings At Risk Register (Scotland), it's a fantastic tool for finding potential locations around Scotland


----------



## melvinbmx (Jul 28, 2009)

Great photos. You should get busy with the chainsaw around the building. What is it with you and security animals? Sheep, cows..


----------



## HypoBoy (Jul 28, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Buildings At Risk Register (Scotland), it's a fantastic tool for finding potential locations around Scotland



D'oh. Knew it'd be something obvious, but couldn't think what it was!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 28, 2009)

Brilliant, what a great place so out of the way. Shame it's deteriorating so much and been trashed like that.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice. 

Liking the attitude of the owner - I can't be bothered to fix it so I'll hide it with trees! There are mine buildings in Weardale hidden away just like this....

I think this building would look amazing lit up at night. Different coloured gels and light creeping through the trees.


----------



## carlosthejackal (Jul 28, 2009)

i like your line of thought sausage lol
fab find Lost,thanks for sharing :0)


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 28, 2009)

its nice findin places hidden away. i like it.
looks like the place where you would find bones, and old dead people. scarey place hehe.


----------



## Gorecki (Jul 30, 2009)

I remember you telling me about this place!!!
It actually looks better than I thought, to be honest I thought it would be a rusty gate and a plaque 
I think I might go soon to have a look, do I have to walk through the cows? 
Will I have to use my tripod to shooo them away like the birds in the stairwell at Cornhill?


----------

